# cow feet?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Today I went to this store, its like a hispanic supermarket, but they have a great variety of meats that arent sold at regular grocery stores. 
I got a bunch of meat and found some cow feet?, but I'm not sure what to make of them, they look soft inside with some bone and layer of fat on outside, whats the nutritional value of that? can I feed it as a main course?


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Unosmom said:


> Today I went to this store, its like a hispanic supermarket, but they have a great variety of meats that arent sold at regular grocery stores.
> I got a bunch of meat and found some cow feet?, but I'm not sure what to make of them, they look soft inside with some bone and layer of fat on outside, whats the nutritional value of that? can I feed it as a main course?


I have fed these to my boys and they love them. They would only get them when I am home, say for the weekend or something. But they eat away at them just like any other chew bone till they lose interest. When they lose interest, I will throw them out. I must say tho, that they usually loose intrest when they get to a point that they can't chew anymore off. They won't usually go back to it either, so I don't worry about them hurting themselves. With the cow or pig or whatever feet, they can get a good bit eaten before getting to the hard parts. 
Also to keep in mind is that I have a 55lb EBT and a 90lb NeoMastiff mix.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd say it's more a nice treat/chew than a meal for Uno.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> I'd say it's more a nice treat/chew than a meal for Uno.


I just don't see a reason to feed them. They are not harmful but not so nutritious either. Bones would be better IMO. I wouldn't feed them for a meal.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, hence why I said not a meal :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I had a friend give our dogs pigs feet on a cabin trip a while ago, I wasn't the happiest camper about it, and they all got major upset tummies from them. I don't like the thought of what cows stand in all day every day of their lives, and then feeding those feet to my dog


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Well they look very fatty to me and Uno didnt like them and try to bury it.. oh well, it was worth a shot. Tommorow we have lamb on the menu.


----------

